# How do I stop thinking about my thinking?



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi,

I've posted something like this a very long time ago, but I'm reposting it because I still haven't mastered the art of ceasing to think about my thinking.

A typical day for me involves me going to school, coming home, eating, sleeping, singing, watching stuff on Youtube for fun or as a distraction from my obsession with my thinking, and other typical daily activities. Studying sometimes... I'd say though that in about 90 to 95% of my awake moments, I'm not fully focused on my task at hand because I'm thinking about my thinking. It's like this awareness of my thinking that I can't shake... and as soon as I do have a completely clear moment where I'm not thinking about my thinking, I either immediately realize how amazing that clear-minded moment is (thereby becoming aware of my thinking again), or I just feel so drastically "here and in the moment" that it frightens me and I re-dissociate. Ugh, how do I get rid of this problem? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

I've experienced drastic improvement over the past several months since my last post, but this thinking about my thinking thing seems like my last hurdle, and I'm ready to be rid of this problem once and for all.

Thanks for your time and input!

Sincerely,

Narrowawake (now becoming wider-awake thankfully)


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

The reason you are in this state is because in DP your higher thinking brain has been activated and emotional brain is not online so really all you have going is your thinking brain


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Susto I've seen this video a while back haha he gives me the shits


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

lol i am probably the master of getting to my head and analyzing every thought to a detail. i even have ocd of doubting whether every thought i have is OCD or not! i am developing the ultimate strategy to coping/dealing with this, i am getting closer and closer, a lot of is just RESTING, your mind and not judging it. you don't have to be aware of anything, just rest it and when you see yourself thinking about thinking or having a doubt, let it go. and you'lll find your mind will be much more functional and clear, and not obsessed with these kinds of thoughts. also body awareness meditation will get you out of your head. pm me if you want to chat more.


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

missjess said:


> The reason you are in this state is because in DP your higher thinking brain has been activated and emotional brain is not online so really all you have going is your thinking brain


Yeah. And I probably ended up like this also because I got really tired of being sooo extremely emotional that my emotions overpowered my rational thinking and I made rash emotional decisions. And of course, being a girl, stupid hormone fluctuations didn't help.... So... I've gone from one end of the spectrum to the other. Hopefully y'alls input will help me hit that happy medium.


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

gasspanicc said:


> lol i am probably the master of getting to my head and analyzing every thought to a detail. i even have ocd of doubting whether every thought i have is OCD or not! i am developing the ultimate strategy to coping/dealing with this, i am getting closer and closer, a lot of is just RESTING, your mind and not judging it. you don't have to be aware of anything, just rest it and when you see yourself thinking about thinking or having a doubt, let it go. and you'lll find your mind will be much more functional and clear, and not obsessed with these kinds of thoughts. also body awareness meditation will get you out of your head. pm me if you want to chat more.


Thanks Gasspanicc,

I totally relate with the "having OCD of doubting whether every thought I have is OCD or not" thing you have going there. It's just a continual introspection, a continual analysis of my thoughts. I understand that I need to let go, but how do I do that? The body awareness meditation thing makes a lot of sense, but how could I let those thoughts go, say, when I'm studying and really need to concentrate on what I'm reading? My reading is actually one of the most frustrating activities I do, because it's like the information just doesn't go in. I'll have to read a paragraph many many times over to even have hope of retaining what I read because my analyzing thoughts hold most of my attention.


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

Susto said:


> His videos have helped me come to a deeper understanding of my experience, in a way which I would propably have taken much more time to understand without the videos. I dont really understand what you mean but I'm glad I came through his teachings.


Thank you Susto for posting that video. I watched it and a couple other videos that he made on fear. Pretty interesting.



missjess said:


> Susto I've seen this video a while back haha he gives me the shits


LoL


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

every aspect of mind is just that is an aspect of mind and nothing else. when you have OCD this is probably the hardest thing to do, because when an idea is imprinted on your mind, it bugs you when you should JUST LET IT GO! and sometimes if something doesn't "feel right " you have to realize, nothing is permanent, and every thought or sensation lasts for a split second and will vanquish, depending on your emotional charge. then it will pop up again sometimes cause of a stimulus of some sort, then it that case just rest/let it go, it's very difficult because your mind becomes clouded with new perceptions/obsessions but everything must be let go. almost immediately when it arises in your mind.


----------

